# How To Tell If An Insult Is Deserved.



## uphill

The answer is easy.  If they are offended by it, then they are deserving of it. For example, if you called a homosexual a queer or fag, they would probably be offended by it.  Which means that they deserve it.  Or what if you called a negro the "N" word.  They would probably be offended by it.  (Even though many negroes use the word amongst themselves)  This means that they are deserving of the insult.  Etc. etc. etc.  On the other hand, a negro can't call me Whity, cracker, honkey or any other ethnic slur.  Because to me, it is a compliment.


----------



## playtime

alrighty then....  that basket just got a little bigger.


----------



## Toro

If you disagree with me ...


... it is deserved.


----------



## deannalw

Run away!



Keep running!


----------



## uphill

playtime said:


> alrighty then....  that basket just got a little bigger.



  Basket of what.  Should I take what you said as a disagreement?


----------



## uphill

Toro said:


> If you disagree with me ...
> 
> 
> ... it is deserved.



    That remains to be seen.


----------



## uphill

deannalw said:


> Run away!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep running!



  If you mean from me, it might be a good idea.  If they can't handle the truth.


----------



## hjmick

uphill said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> alrighty then....  that basket just got a little bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basket of what.  Should I take what you said as a disagreement?
Click to expand...



The basket of racists, bigots, and morons.


----------



## deannalw

uphill said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Run away!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep running!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean from me, it might be a good idea.  If they can't handle the truth.
Click to expand...



A lot of people mistake their opinion for truth


----------



## uphill

hjmick said:


> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> alrighty then....  that basket just got a little bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basket of what.  Should I take what you said as a disagreement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The basket of racists, bigots, and morons.
Click to expand...


  Do you mean as opposed to the basket of cowards, traitors and ass kissers?  I like my basket better.


----------



## uphill

deannalw said:


> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Run away!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep running!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean from me, it might be a good idea.  If they can't handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people mistake their opinion for truth
Click to expand...


  You can bet your ass that I speak the truth.  I even go so far as to provide proof for the willingly ignorant.


----------



## OldLady

How long we giving this joker?  A week?

Are you going to tell us what the "Truth" is?


----------



## playtime

uphill said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> alrighty then....  that basket just got a little bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basket of what.  Should I take what you said as a disagreement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The basket of racists, bigots, and morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mean as opposed to the basket of cowards, traitors and ass kissers?  I like my basket better.
Click to expand...


no doubt you do...


----------



## deannalw

uphill said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Run away!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep running!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean from me, it might be a good idea.  If they can't handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people mistake their opinion for truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can bet your ass that I speak the truth.  I even go so far as to provide proof for the willingly ignorant.
Click to expand...



What about the not so willingly ignorant?
What if they're accidently ignorant?


----------



## night_son

uphill said:


> The answer is easy.  If they are offended by it, then they are deserving of it. For example, if you called a homosexual a queer or fag, they would probably be offended by it.  Which means that they deserve it.  Or what if you called a negro the "N" word.  They would probably be offended by it.  (Even though many negroes use the word amongst themselves)  This means that they are deserving of the insult.  Etc. etc. etc.  On the other hand, a negro can't call me Whity, cracker, honkey or any other ethnic slur.  Because to me, it is a compliment.



The effects of decorum, forethought and diplomacy, even in a life lived as an involuntary lightning rod, can be quite shocking in conducting philosophic forget me nots to other minds.


----------



## playtime

OldLady said:


> How long we giving this joker?  A week?
> 
> Are you going to tell us what the "Truth" is?



a week sounds about right.  

alt right that is...


----------



## OldLady

uphill said:


> The answer is easy.  If they are offended by it, then they are deserving of it. For example, if you called a homosexual a queer or fag, they would probably be offended by it.  Which means that they deserve it.  Or what if you called a negro the "N" word.  They would probably be offended by it.  (Even though many negroes use the word amongst themselves)  This means that they are deserving of the insult.  Etc. etc. etc.  On the other hand, a negro can't call me Whity, cracker, honkey or any other ethnic slur.  Because to me, it is a compliment.


Puts me in mind of the Swimming Test.  If an accused witch sank after being bound and thrown in the water, she was innocent.  But she was also dead.


----------



## uphill

OldLady said:


> How long we giving this joker?  A week?
> 
> Are you going to tell us what the "Truth" is?



  I already spoke the truth in my thread.  Was there something about it that you disagree with?


----------



## uphill

deannalw said:


> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Run away!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep running!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean from me, it might be a good idea.  If they can't handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people mistake their opinion for truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can bet your ass that I speak the truth.  I even go so far as to provide proof for the willingly ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about the not so willingly ignorant?
> What if they're accidently ignorant?
Click to expand...


  If you are ignorant, making you that way was no accident.


----------



## uphill

night_son said:


> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is easy.  If they are offended by it, then they are deserving of it. For example, if you called a homosexual a queer or fag, they would probably be offended by it.  Which means that they deserve it.  Or what if you called a negro the "N" word.  They would probably be offended by it.  (Even though many negroes use the word amongst themselves)  This means that they are deserving of the insult.  Etc. etc. etc.  On the other hand, a negro can't call me Whity, cracker, honkey or any other ethnic slur.  Because to me, it is a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The effects of decorum, forethought and diplomacy, even in a life lived as an involuntary lightning rod, can be quite shocking in conducting philosophic forget me nots to other minds.
Click to expand...


  Try speaking English.


----------



## OldLady

uphill said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long we giving this joker?  A week?
> 
> Are you going to tell us what the "Truth" is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already spoke the truth in my thread.  Was there something about it that you disagree with?
Click to expand...

No I mixed up which of your three threads I was answering.  Sorry.
Yes, of course I disagree with pretty much all of what you said, but that was the purpose of the OP wasn't it?


----------



## night_son

uphill said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is easy.  If they are offended by it, then they are deserving of it. For example, if you called a homosexual a queer or fag, they would probably be offended by it.  Which means that they deserve it.  Or what if you called a negro the "N" word.  They would probably be offended by it.  (Even though many negroes use the word amongst themselves)  This means that they are deserving of the insult.  Etc. etc. etc.  On the other hand, a negro can't call me Whity, cracker, honkey or any other ethnic slur.  Because to me, it is a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The effects of decorum, forethought and diplomacy, even in a life lived as an involuntary lightning rod, can be quite shocking in conducting philosophic forget me nots to other minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try speaking English.
Click to expand...


When yer uh a playin' in public, do it nice like, and uh don't do it in them thunderstorms with one uh them graphite fishin' rods a pointed at them dark clouds, so obvious like.


----------



## uphill

OldLady said:


> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long we giving this joker?  A week?
> 
> Are you going to tell us what the "Truth" is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already spoke the truth in my thread.  Was there something about it that you disagree with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mixed up which of your three threads I was answering.  Sorry.
> Yes, of course I disagree with pretty much all of what you said, but that was the purpose of the OP wasn't it?
Click to expand...


  What you say isn't telling me what you disagree with.  Take this for example.  What if homo fruitcakes had a well known insult for those who are straight-hetrosexual.  Now say you were straight-hetrosexual and a homo called you that.  Would you be offended?  Or would you be happy that you are what they called you.


----------



## miketx

OldLady said:


> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is easy.  If they are offended by it, then they are deserving of it. For example, if you called a homosexual a queer or fag, they would probably be offended by it.  Which means that they deserve it.  Or what if you called a negro the "N" word.  They would probably be offended by it.  (Even though many negroes use the word amongst themselves)  This means that they are deserving of the insult.  Etc. etc. etc.  On the other hand, a negro can't call me Whity, cracker, honkey or any other ethnic slur.  Because to me, it is a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Puts me in mind of the Swimming Test.  If an accused witch sank after being bound and thrown in the water, she was innocent.  But she was also dead.
Click to expand...

No, it was called the water test. The woman was bound and lowered under water in a dunking chair and left there for at least 15 minutes. When they pulled her up if she was dead then she was innocent of being a witch. I don't suppose anyone knows how violently they would have crapped their pants if they pulled one up alive?


----------



## westwall

uphill said:


> The answer is easy.  If they are offended by it, then they are deserving of it. For example, if you called a homosexual a queer or fag, they would probably be offended by it.  Which means that they deserve it.  Or what if you called a negro the "N" word.  They would probably be offended by it.  (Even though many negroes use the word amongst themselves)  This means that they are deserving of the insult.  Etc. etc. etc.  On the other hand, a negro can't call me Whity, cracker, honkey or any other ethnic slur.  Because to me, it is a compliment.







So, if i tell you that your hero, hitler, was a flaming jew fag, and you got pissed.  You would deserve that insult...Correct?


----------



## OldLady

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is easy.  If they are offended by it, then they are deserving of it. For example, if you called a homosexual a queer or fag, they would probably be offended by it.  Which means that they deserve it.  Or what if you called a negro the "N" word.  They would probably be offended by it.  (Even though many negroes use the word amongst themselves)  This means that they are deserving of the insult.  Etc. etc. etc.  On the other hand, a negro can't call me Whity, cracker, honkey or any other ethnic slur.  Because to me, it is a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Puts me in mind of the Swimming Test.  If an accused witch sank after being bound and thrown in the water, she was innocent.  But she was also dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was called the water test. The woman was bound and lowered under water in a dunking chair and left there for at least 15 minutes. When they pulled her up if she was dead then she was innocent of being a witch. I don't suppose anyone knows how violently they would have crapped their pants if they pulled one up alive?
Click to expand...

Okay Mike.  My "swimming test" was based on the scientific theory that witches had rejected the christening holy water, so the water would in turn reject them and keep them floating.
I don't know what your test was supposed to prove; sounds like a good way to drown someone, though.


----------



## miketx

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is easy.  If they are offended by it, then they are deserving of it. For example, if you called a homosexual a queer or fag, they would probably be offended by it.  Which means that they deserve it.  Or what if you called a negro the "N" word.  They would probably be offended by it.  (Even though many negroes use the word amongst themselves)  This means that they are deserving of the insult.  Etc. etc. etc.  On the other hand, a negro can't call me Whity, cracker, honkey or any other ethnic slur.  Because to me, it is a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Puts me in mind of the Swimming Test.  If an accused witch sank after being bound and thrown in the water, she was innocent.  But she was also dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was called the water test. The woman was bound and lowered under water in a dunking chair and left there for at least 15 minutes. When they pulled her up if she was dead then she was innocent of being a witch. I don't suppose anyone knows how violently they would have crapped their pants if they pulled one up alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Mike.  My "swimming test" was based on the scientific theory that witches had rejected the christening holy water, so the water would in turn reject them and keep them floating.
> I don't know what your test was supposed to prove; sounds like a good way to drown someone, though.
Click to expand...

Back in the days when people believed in witches, it was an actual "test" gave to suspected witches.


----------



## OldLady

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is easy.  If they are offended by it, then they are deserving of it. For example, if you called a homosexual a queer or fag, they would probably be offended by it.  Which means that they deserve it.  Or what if you called a negro the "N" word.  They would probably be offended by it.  (Even though many negroes use the word amongst themselves)  This means that they are deserving of the insult.  Etc. etc. etc.  On the other hand, a negro can't call me Whity, cracker, honkey or any other ethnic slur.  Because to me, it is a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Puts me in mind of the Swimming Test.  If an accused witch sank after being bound and thrown in the water, she was innocent.  But she was also dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was called the water test. The woman was bound and lowered under water in a dunking chair and left there for at least 15 minutes. When they pulled her up if she was dead then she was innocent of being a witch. I don't suppose anyone knows how violently they would have crapped their pants if they pulled one up alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Mike.  My "swimming test" was based on the scientific theory that witches had rejected the christening holy water, so the water would in turn reject them and keep them floating.
> I don't know what your test was supposed to prove; sounds like a good way to drown someone, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in the days when people believed in witches, it was an actual "test" gave to suspected witches.
Click to expand...

They used to feed prisoners in Salem raw live lobsters, too.
Of course, they did that everywhere.


----------



## OldLady

uphill said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long we giving this joker?  A week?
> 
> Are you going to tell us what the "Truth" is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already spoke the truth in my thread.  Was there something about it that you disagree with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mixed up which of your three threads I was answering.  Sorry.
> Yes, of course I disagree with pretty much all of what you said, but that was the purpose of the OP wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you say isn't telling me what you disagree with.  Take this for example.  What if homo fruitcakes had a well known insult for those who are straight-hetrosexual.  Now say you were straight-hetrosexual and a homo called you that.  Would you be offended?  Or would you be happy that you are what they called you.
Click to expand...

Your argument doesn't make sense.  It was just an excuse to use insults indirectly that you might not otherwise get away with.  You've been banned from other boards before, haven't you?  And so young, too, most likely.

I don't think gays or blacks deserve derogatory names.  So I disagree with your whole OP.


----------



## fandango

westwall said:


> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is easy.  If they are offended by it, then they are deserving of it. For example, if you called a homosexual a queer or fag, they would probably be offended by it.  Which means that they deserve it.  Or what if you called a negro the "N" word.  They would probably be offended by it.  (Even though many negroes use the word amongst themselves)  This means that they are deserving of the insult.  Etc. etc. etc.  On the other hand, a negro can't call me Whity, cracker, honkey or any other ethnic slur.  Because to me, it is a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if i tell you that your hero, hitler, was a flaming jew fag, and you got pissed.  You would deserve that insult...Correct?
Click to expand...


  I see that this person was banned.  Do you often ask questions of banned people?  It does make things simpler I suppose.  Also, you would be insulting Hitler.  Not the OP.


----------



## fandango

OldLady said:


> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long we giving this joker?  A week?
> 
> Are you going to tell us what the "Truth" is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already spoke the truth in my thread.  Was there something about it that you disagree with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mixed up which of your three threads I was answering.  Sorry.
> Yes, of course I disagree with pretty much all of what you said, but that was the purpose of the OP wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you say isn't telling me what you disagree with.  Take this for example.  What if homo fruitcakes had a well known insult for those who are straight-hetrosexual.  Now say you were straight-hetrosexual and a homo called you that.  Would you be offended?  Or would you be happy that you are what they called you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument doesn't make sense.  It was just an excuse to use insults indirectly that you might not otherwise get away with.  You've been banned from other boards before, haven't you?  And so young, too, most likely.
> 
> I don't think gays or blacks deserve derogatory names.  So I disagree with your whole OP.
Click to expand...


  It would seem as though you are arguing with air.  Don't you find that a little on the insane side?


----------



## westwall

fandango said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is easy.  If they are offended by it, then they are deserving of it. For example, if you called a homosexual a queer or fag, they would probably be offended by it.  Which means that they deserve it.  Or what if you called a negro the "N" word.  They would probably be offended by it.  (Even though many negroes use the word amongst themselves)  This means that they are deserving of the insult.  Etc. etc. etc.  On the other hand, a negro can't call me Whity, cracker, honkey or any other ethnic slur.  Because to me, it is a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if i tell you that your hero, hitler, was a flaming jew fag, and you got pissed.  You would deserve that insult...Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that this person was banned.  Do you often ask questions of banned people?  It does make things simpler I suppose.  Also, you would be insulting Hitler.  Not the OP.
Click to expand...






Yes, I responded to the twit, and then did a little digging and determined he was a sock so I banned him again.


----------



## westwall

fandango said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uphill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long we giving this joker?  A week?
> 
> Are you going to tell us what the "Truth" is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already spoke the truth in my thread.  Was there something about it that you disagree with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mixed up which of your three threads I was answering.  Sorry.
> Yes, of course I disagree with pretty much all of what you said, but that was the purpose of the OP wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you say isn't telling me what you disagree with.  Take this for example.  What if homo fruitcakes had a well known insult for those who are straight-hetrosexual.  Now say you were straight-hetrosexual and a homo called you that.  Would you be offended?  Or would you be happy that you are what they called you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument doesn't make sense.  It was just an excuse to use insults indirectly that you might not otherwise get away with.  You've been banned from other boards before, haven't you?  And so young, too, most likely.
> 
> I don't think gays or blacks deserve derogatory names.  So I disagree with your whole OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would seem as though you are arguing with air.  Don't you find that a little on the insane side?
Click to expand...






And wouldn't you know it.  He was a sock of yours too!  BYE!


----------



## hjmick

I'm shocked! Shocked I tell you...


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

uphill said:


> The answer is easy.  If they are offended by it, then they are deserving of it. For example, if you called a homosexual a queer or fag, they would probably be offended by it.  Which means that they deserve it.  Or what if you called a negro the "N" word.  They would probably be offended by it.  (Even though many negroes use the word amongst themselves)  This means that they are deserving of the insult.  Etc. etc. etc.  On the other hand, a negro can't call me Whity, cracker, honkey or any other ethnic slur.  Because to me, it is a compliment.


Maybe they dont like the way you said it or the thought of being persecuted by you or others.
Whether they deserve scorn is another issue. Are they trying to improve? Have they made any steps in the right direction? What does God want?
Do you think multiculturalism is a dead end? What is the tower of babel story about? Does it still matter? Why has God permitted multiculturalism for this long?
Does a man hate his race if he picks a woman of another race to be his wife? Is it to do with who he prefers to talk to? Does he want to speak to her anyway? Will he get cooties? Is he sending a political message?


----------

